# Wow... Sun-Times : Curry now up to 320 lbs!!



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

One league source says the 6-11 Curry, hampered briefly by a mildly strained right hamstring, is 35 pounds over the 285-pound target weight the team has set for him.

when Curry tipped the scales this week, he weighed 320 pounds. Now he's back with Grover and also working out at the Berto.

''We don't have much time, but we're going to try to make a whole lot of progress in a short period, and hopefully Eddy is dedicated to it,'' Grover said. ''If he does not get it in the next four weeks, it's not going to happen.

Good news from Paxson regarding Tyson Chandler though...

''Tyson has been a model of consistency all summer. He has actually exceeded what we had hoped for. 

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull011.html

I think based on Grover's comments, if Curry doesn't give him 100% these next few weeks then I think he will say that's it and dump eddy as a client if he's not willing to commit to his program. 

Great news so far with Tyson! He is putting in the work.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

320 ?  :nonono:

So much for an in-shape Curry to start the season, looks like it's going to be more of the same...Is it even possible to lose 35 lbs in 4 weeks ? That's alot to lose in a short time period. It might be possible if he's really determined, but going by the work ethic he's shown...it's not going to happen.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm in shock, if this is true, which I really have my doubts. But if its true...

WHAT THE ****?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I find it very hard to believe he'd ever get it!

If he can't keep himself in an extension year Then when will he?

It's frustrating , so much talent , so little means to use it...

LB - call your kid,make him back U up , or he might find himself elsewhere...


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Eddy Curry is a lazy punk-*** kid who would rather sit on his *** with his posse' and play X-Box all damn day, than workout.

He will NEVER get it. Not going to happen. I give him time to get himself in shape, then trade his *** away by the trading deadline. 

Tyson is the man. Keep him, and let's see if he can gain some more weight and possibly shift him over to the 5 spot in a year or two.

But as far as re-signing Eddy Curry? No thanks.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

if this is true then im very dissapointed, ill wait to see how he plays once the season starts but im not expecting much out of this guy, if things are as bad as they sound then he needs to go.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Obviously not good news. I'm lowering my expectations for Eddy "Cruise ship" Curry. (How's that nickname? :grinning: )


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Baby Shaq.

I get it now. :laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

:sigh: :no:


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm betting this 320 lbs is a bit exagerated. Remember at the end of the season Curry was in shape. Then after about a three week layoff, it was reported he was back working out, and doing a pretty good job. Now he has suddenly added 35 lbs of fat to his frame. He may not be in the kind of shape everybody had hoped for, but I seriously doubt it is this bad.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

It's REALLY easy to gain weight when you get injured. Remember Marcus Fizer?

Because the kid was probably taking in about 4000 calories a day, if not more, but putting the sugars to work in workouts and training. The workouts and training disappear, but is Curry really going to be able to instantly shave 1500 calories or more off of his diet? If anything, he's got more down time, bored and immobile, and is probably eating the same amount as before, maybe more, and with nothing to burn the calories.

20-22 lbs in three weeks is totally possible. He may have been "in shape" at the end of last season, but the 285 goal was set for him to get in even BETTER shape. He probably weighed in around 295 at the end of last season and was probably nowhere near the 285 mark at the time of injury.

320 is probably more like 315. When all is said and done, Curry probably went from about 295 to 315 because of his immobilization, and that's totally possible.

If he gets it down to 290-295, I'd be happy, especially if he's still growing vertically.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Its almost time for Curry to come to Memphis... :yes:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*this team is cursed*

unreal. AAARRRGRGGGHHHH


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Eddy " Oliver Miller" Curry?

Eddy "Ike Austin" Curry?


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

i still have faith in my boy EC becoming a SUPERSTAR


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey LBMatrix, what is this about Eddy being a legit 7 feet tall ?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

:upset: :banghead: 

The good news about Eddy just keeps pouring in...

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ug01,1,2139671.story?coll=cs-basketball-print




> After a promising start to an important off-season, Eddy Curry has stopped working out at the Berto Center and frustrated Bulls management with his inaccessibility. Curry hasn't shown up at the Berto Center since straining his hamstring on July 13, the first day of a three-day mini-camp for summer league. Recent attempts to contact Curry failed, prompting team officials to enlist his representation to find him. They, too, came up empty, team sources said. Curry was said to be traveling to a family function in Texas. A source close to Curry claims that the fourth-year center has returned to Chicago and resumed his workouts at Hoops The Gym with noted trainer Tim Grover.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

IF this is true then I feel sorry for Paxson. He is going to be forced to trade Curry during the season, probably netting us very little in return. Curry is showing his true colors now and I think it is clear that becoming a good basketball player is not what motivates him. If Curry does get into decent shape before the season starts I suspect that it will be the result of one thing: greed. The second Curry gets his contract extension it will be the perpetual IR holiday for Curry, sitting around his pad with the posse watching MTV in a moomoo and ordering Papa John’s on speed dial. I really believe that Eddy is a good person but he does not have the personality to be a dominant NBA player. It would be quite uplifting if he decided to stand up and prove everyone wrong. My prediction however, is that Paxson trades Mr. Dairy Queen before deadline. If we can get a player like Wilcox then god bless you, John. 

If you are out there, Eddy, remember: the rewards of becoming successful at what you do through effort and hard work, and the esteem you gain, will be far greater than the short-term gratification of putting various substances into your mouth, chewing, swallowing, and then ****ting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madox</b>!
> IF this is true then I feel sorry for Paxson. He is going to be forced to trade Curry during the season, probably netting us very little in return. Curry is showing his true colors now and I think it is clear that becoming a good basketball player is not what motivates him. If Curry does get into decent shape before the season starts I suspect that it will be the result of one thing: greed. The second Curry gets his contract extension it will be the perpetual IR holiday for Curry, sitting around his pad with the posse watching MTV in a moomoo and ordering Papa John’s on speed dial. I really believe that Eddy is a good person but he does not have the personality to be a dominant NBA player. It would be quite uplifting if he decided to stand up and prove everyone wrong. My prediction however, is that Paxson trades Mr. Dairy Queen before deadline. If we can get a player like Wilcox then god bless you, John.
> 
> If you are out there, Eddy, remember: the rewards of becoming successful at what you do through effort and hard work, and the esteem you gain, will be far greater than the short-term gratification of putting various substances into your mouth, chewing, swallowing, and then ****ting.


You have summed up my feelings quite nicely. I hope Eddy gets it right. Some of these young guys trip me out. Best trainers in the world and staying in shape is a problem?


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwst25</b>!
> I'm betting this 320 lbs is a bit exagerated. Remember at the end of the season Curry was in shape. Then after about a three week layoff, it was reported he was back working out, and doing a pretty good job. Now he has suddenly added 35 lbs of fat to his frame. He may not be in the kind of shape everybody had hoped for, but I seriously doubt it is this bad.


Did you read the article? Skiles, Pax, Grover..even his agent concurred.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> It's REALLY easy to gain weight when you get injured. Remember Marcus Fizer?
> 
> Because the kid was probably taking in about 4000 calories a day, if not more, but putting the sugars to work in workouts and training. The workouts and training disappear, but is Curry really going to be able to instantly shave 1500 calories or more off of his diet? If anything, he's got more down time, bored and immobile, and is probably eating the same amount as before, maybe more, and with nothing to burn the calories.
> ...


Maybe you should be Curry's excuse spin man.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good thing we have strict disciplinarians at GM and coach to get our guys in line.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

You can't be a painter if you don't want to pick up a brush. That's my analogy of the day. Eddy can have all the talent in the world, but if he doesn't want to use his god given tools, there isn't much that can be done. 

Curry is probably in the game because he fell into it. He played, with ease, in HS and things were handed to him, like a job in the NBA. 

He doesn't really care about this. It's just a job. It's his money. He doesn't care to be the best, doesn't care how his team fairs. So long as he has his millions, his homies, his games, his fried chicken at 2 am, he's content. 

And so we'll have to be. 

What Pax decides to do will be a tough choice for him. But I would hope that Eddy is no longer 'untouchable.' And I hope it's clear to Pax that the most important element of a 'franchise cornerstone' is lacking in Eddy: Motivation.

'nuff said. I'm gonna go eat me some grub and play resident evil now.


:grinning:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe you should be Curry's excuse spin man.


Haha... I'm not trying to spin the situation. The man should seriously start to understand this kind of stuff. But as a somewhat undisciplined person myself, I can comprehend how so much weight can come on so fast, or how a summer of working out does seem like it's too long.

But I think greed would do it for me. Knowing that the slow but sure training that kept Michael Jordan the impeccable basketball physique that he always had for years after turning 30 could net me tens of millions of dollars more... 

The one thing about having money is that you understand it enough to want much, much more. 

But sure, Eddy "Oliver Miller" Curry isn't such a bad comparison. Miller is quite a bit shorter and much more round in girth, but Miller is also an extremely skilled big man with handles and a jumper, which Curry can lay no claim to. Curry's moves around the basket, of course, are superior, but how far will one baby hook get a guy in this league?

It's sounding like the days of Eddy Curry as our potential superstar may begin winding down soon. I think EC is still salvageable, and the first thing I'd demand from him is a 20-day personal retreat with the best, most skilled and most disciplined basketball trainers I could find. Someone new; Tim Grover, for all his talent, has obviously lost his authority because he isn't getting through anymore.

But if he's not salvageable, then by all means, trade him quickly! Showcase him in a few really big games, get on the line with some GM's, and land us a decent PF that can fill in next to Chandler and some high draft picks next year... 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/predragsamardziski.asp
http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/kostaperovic.asp

These guys should be available around the 12-18 range next year.

Just to qualify my remarks, a potential trade that would be nice for an unsalvageable Curry would be Nick Collison + Flip Murray + next year's first rounder (top 10 protected) for Eddy Curry + Chris Duhon.

Curry gives Seattle a potentially serious center, and with the drafting of Robert Swift and the acquisition of Danny Fortson, they won't need Collison as much anymore. Duhon can provide good depth and competition for the developing Luke Ridnour, and Antonio Daniels' contract is up after next season.

Hinrich/Gordon/Chapu or Deng/Collison/Chandler makes an interesting "team-work" oriented squad with some explosive guys, kind of in Memphis' model (a 50 win model).


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lorgg</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you read the article? Skiles, Pax, Grover..even his agent concurred.


Of course I read the article. But I have a different take on it. I'm not happy with what I read, and I realize that all indications do point to Curry being out of shape. However I find the idea of him tipping the scale by 35 pounds to be alittle over the top. As well as this the Tribune article does point out that Curry had been going to the Berto center up until July 13. That's only two and a half weeks ago. Because of this I find it hard to believe that he is suddenly 35 pounds overweight. 

When an article states that one league source has said "such and such" the reader shouldn't assume it to be 100% true. We don't even know who the source is. 

I'm not trying to make excuses for Curry, I just find the statement to be a bit unlikely. But that's just my take, I may be right or I may be wrong. But I'm sure we will find out soon enough.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

At least as people don't think that someone is out to get Eddy Curry. What would be the reason to lie about Eddy being out of shape. 

He had problems with Grover last summer for his horrible work ethic. Maybe it's time to call a spade a spade. Oh E-Rob has definitely been dabbling in Curry's mind, because his sorry work ethic has rubbed off.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I don't think eRob has anything to do with this. The kid was a tub of goo his senior yr in HS. From the start, keeping in shape was going to be his toughest battle. Looks like one that he can't win.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

IMO this entire problem is a symptom of the flawed NBA business practice of paying unproportionally for potential over legitimacy. Curry knows he can give his 75% this year and still get a max contract, and that is fine, because that is what the market is willing to pay. He should gladly accept it. 

I think it would be silly to believe in Curry at this point, and I do not care if he is 21 or 31. The success of the Jordan years created an atmosphere amongst Bulls fans of unconditional love. For God's sake, Curry was getting winded after a few minutes of floor action last year! Bulls fans need to either stop showing up or start raining the BOO's down on the UC. 

Curry may be getting paid, but he is not a professional basketball player.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

Here's the question:

Should we really trade Curry? 

I finally accept that he will always be a fat*** lazy underachiever that doesn't play D or rebound... but bottom line is he is still one of the top centers in the league. Offensively, he will always be able to give us 17ppg. Should we just accept the slacker for what he is and try to build hard-working, defensive-oriented players around him? Or, should we try to trade him for solid "pieces" because he's never going to be the superstar that he SHOULD be? 

I couldn't care less at this point. :no:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Aw, let's take a step back for a second. We haven't even seen Curry play a single minute of the 2004-2005 season and we want to trade him because he ballooned after recovering from an injury?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

The boy likes eat


----------



## BullDurf (Feb 11, 2003)

By my calculations Curry would have to consume between 6500-7500 cals a day to put on 20 lbs of fat in 4 weeks. That by definition is not lazy its grazing.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Nobody said he gained 35 pounds, or even 20 pounds, in 4 weeks.

He is 35 pounds heavier than the weight goal The Bulls set for him.

And The Bulls are not happy about it.



> One league source says the 6-11 Curry, hampered briefly by a mildly strained right hamstring, is 35 pounds over the 285-pound target weight the team has set for him. Curry appeared to be progressing earlier this summer when he was working with Grover. But he left Grover for a month and started working out at the Berto because he was rumored to be upset with Grover.
> 
> Two weeks ago, when Bulls coach Scott Skiles was asked how Curry looked, Skiles bowed his head and paused before answering with a grim face.
> 
> ''I don't even want to comment on that right now,'' Skiles said.


Apparently, he was making progress, but whatever progress he made is out the window and he's regressed even further into chunkdom.



> But when Curry tipped the scales this week, he weighed 320 pounds. Now he's back with Grover and also working out at the Berto.
> 
> ''We don't have much time, but we're going to try to make a whole lot of progress in a short period, and hopefully Eddy is dedicated to it,'' Grover said. ''If he does not get it in the next four weeks, it's not going to happen. It's a matter of focus, commitment and investing in yourself.''
> 
> ...


Yeah. Thank goodness...:|


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BullDurf</b>!
> By my calculations Curry would have to consume between 6500-7500 cals a day to put on 20 lbs of fat in 4 weeks. That by definition is not lazy its grazing.


LOL, good choice of words.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

:whatever: 

I've said my piece in the other Curry threads lately, this just confirms my suspicions. I just hope this brings everyone on the same page here.

Screw me once, shame on you. Screw me twice, shame on me.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

trade his *** while he still has some value. It will be impossible to trade him before the trading deadline because he's going to look like the stay puft marshmellow man.

F you Eddy Curry.

We will never escape the lottery so long as all of our marbles are invested into Eddy.

Deal him to Memphis for Gasol.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> :whatever:
> 
> I've said my piece in the other Curry threads lately, this just confirms my suspicions. I just hope this brings everyone on the same page here.
> ...



Or, in the wise words of our eloquent president:

"There's an old saying in Tennessee - I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee - that says, fool me once, shame on - shame on you. Fool me - you can't get fooled again."


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I think that guy is "fooled" often..


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

Eddy better be down to 295 by the time the season starts. But again remember.....season starts in October not July. Eddy knows he doesn't have another chance to come into camp out of shape.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> Eddy better be down to 295 by the time the season starts. But again remember.....season starts in October not July. Eddy knows he doesn't have another chance to come into camp out of shape.


No. The Bulls expected him to come into camp at 2*8*5. Coming into camp at 295 is a failure.

Coming into his contract year, from his perspective, and coming into a year where the Bulls are relying on him to start paying off dividends and help them to finally climb out of the basement, that fat **** should have been gunning to come into camp at 280 or less, cut, ripped and ready to kick ***.

But he's spent the off-season waking up in a pool of gravy, with an empty bucket of KFC in his arms and a half-eaten chicken leg hanging out of his mouth.

Pathetic.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

and i thought kwame brown's head wasnt screwed on right, but at the veryleast, kwame stays in shape


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Eddy " Oliver Miller" Curry?
> 
> Eddy "Ike Austin" Curry?


Joe Eddy Carroll?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Note to Retrodreams:

Please strike me from your "Our Center Just Busted Your Center's Mouth" signature club, until further notice.

Thanks.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Anyone have Professor Sherman Klumps number ?

Fat Boy needs some whooping from Buddy Luuuuurrrrrvveeee


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Ugh. I've always been very skeptical about Eddy and building a team around a guy with his mental makeup, but this just about does it. If he doesn't make any progress between now and the beginning of the season, I think Bulls management will be either forced to 

A.) Look into trading him while he still has value for someone that better fits the team persona that Pax and Co. are trying to build.

B.) Re-adjust their expectations about Eddy's role on the team. So far, Eddy has given no indication that he'll ever come close to realizing his potential, and if the lure of a max contract isn't enough to do it, I doubt anything ever will. 

I hate to say it, but Eddy's looking more and more like Stanley Roberts with each passing day. I just don't think he's self motivated. Period. Management is having to hold his ****ing hand just to get him in shape, and it's his goddamn contract year, and it's _still_ not working. Short of sending him to bootcamp, I'm not sure what else management can do.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SALO</b>!
> I think based on Grover's comments, if Curry doesn't give him 100% these next few weeks then I think he will say that's it and dump eddy as a client if he's not willing to commit to his program.



Silly. Grover is going to take the money as long as Eddy is willing to give it to him. But the promises and guarantees stop in four weeks.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

> Silly. Grover is going to take the money as long as Eddy is willing to give it to him. But the promises and guarantees stop in four weeks.


Probably right, but I just remember an earlier report awhile back of Grover actually kicking Curry out of his gym for not taking his conditioning seriously enough, and I think that's the only time Grover has ever done that. 

Anyone else remember that story? I think it was last year. It was reported that Grover kicked "someone" out of his gym for slacking off, but later it was being reported that mystery player was indeed Curry. 

I mean, if Curry is out of shape, and has been saying all along he's been working out on his own with Grover instead of at Berto, wouldn't that be a bad reflection on Grover as a trainer? Maybe he doesn't care, who knows how much Eddy is paying him. But I would think Grover would prefer spending his time and energy on people who will actually listen to what he has to say.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

When shaq is 320 lbs, wow hes light...when currey is 32o lbs u put a picture of fat*******, GET INTO MY BELLY...

double standard anyone?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> When shaq is 320 lbs, wow hes light...when currey is 32o lbs u put a picture of fat*******, GET INTO MY BELLY...
> 
> double standard anyone?


You mean like he was in 2000, when he was MVP? No, Shaq had (and still has) tons of muscle mass. Curry isn't nearly as strong. 

Of course, you should also remember that Shaq is at least 2 inches taller than Curry and has a longer wing span, adding weight by default.

That said, Shaq's more like 340 now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh and LB, I can't wait for the season to start so I can see Curry dominate the Lakers frontline. :laugh: 

No offense to Bulls fans intended.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We'll need to start a "Our Center Ate your Center's with his Mouth Club"

Once he starts moving, he'll lose some weight but he better be burning more than he's allowing in. I wasn't too happy when he ate all that food at the White Sox game.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Wow... Sun-Times : Curry now up to 320 lbs!!*



> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Silly. Grover is going to take the money as long as Eddy is willing to give it to him. But the promises and guarantees stop in four weeks.


Mmmmm, I don't think it works like that -- Grover has an image to maintain. If he has a client that is constantly out of shape, how does that make Grover look?


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Motivation 101...

What do any of us really know?

If Curry comes into camp out of shape, so be it.

However, money talks, and there is NO FREAKING WAY, if Eddy has any semblence of a brain, that he comes into camp out of shape.

We shall see...


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Random Eddy-related thoughts:

- Many of us are basketball nuts who would kill to have had the physical pre-requisites to play in the NBA. When we see a guy who has the physical side nailed, but lacks the mental side and/or commitment, it makes us crazy.

- In high school, we had a guy who was big, strong and a great natural athlete. For some reason, he didn't come out for the team. We finally talked him into it, but it turned out to be a waste of his time and ours. He just never cared enough. Before he quit, he was probably the most talented benchwarmer in the history of our school. Curry may be the big kid who had to be talked into playing ball. In the big show, ya gotta want it...bad.

- I've been patient with Curry and have blasted people who called him a bust. This season is make or break for Curry in my mind. I don't want to hear Curry's name and "potential" in the same sentence anymore. 

- I've got 2 more months of pulling for Eddy to finally get it. After that, he's dead to me.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Of course, you should also remember that Shaq is at least 2 inches taller than Curry and has a longer wing span, adding weight by default.


Actually, I've heard their wingspan is the same, unless Shaqs wingspan is over 7'7, which is what Currys wingspan is.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

320lbs or not, who cares. hes going to put up at least 18/8 next season. with ridicious FG% too i might add. thats good enough for me. and he will get a max contract extension.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> 320lbs with ridicious FG%


you mean delicious for Shaq?


----------



## synthdogg (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> 320lbs or not, who cares. hes going to put up at least 18/8 next season. with ridicious FG% too i might add. thats good enough for me. and he will get a max contract extension.


Don't lose that confidence!!!
:wordyo: :woot:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Note to Retrodreams:
> 
> Please strike me from your "Our Center Just Busted Your Center's Mouth" signature club, until further notice.
> ...


Ditto.....


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I've heard their wingspan is the same, unless Shaqs wingspan is over 7'7, which is what Currys wingspan is.


Curry has a 7-7 wing span? Are you sure, I've seen both Curry and Shaq up close and on TV, and Curry definitely has long arms, but not as long as Shaq as far as I can remember. 

Not that I don't believe you, but you wouldn't happen to have a link to your source on that, I'd really like to know who measured his wingspan.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry has a 7-7 wing span? Are you sure, I've seen both Curry and Shaq up close and on TV, and Curry definitely has long arms, but not as long as Shaq as far as I can remember.
> ...


You'd think he wouldn't have to jump to get the occaisional rebound.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Curry has a 7-7 wing span? Are you sure, I've seen both Curry and Shaq up close and on TV, and Curry definitely has long arms, but not as long as Shaq as far as I can remember.
> 
> Not that I don't believe you, but you wouldn't happen to have a link to your source on that, I'd really like to know who measured his wingspan.


http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddy_curry/bio.html



> Full name is Eddy Curry, Jr.
> Grew up in Calumet City, IL, a far south suburb of Chicago
> As a child, his parents and family referred to him as “Little Eddy,” as he is named after his father
> The youngest draftee of the Bulls (18) in team history
> ...


His standing reach is also 9'7, the same as Yao and I believe Shaqs is also 9'7. 

Ditto @ DaBullz.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddy_curry/bio.html
> ...


Thanks for that info. 

And yes, Curry should definitely be grabbing more boards than he has been. That said, if I were the Bulls, I'd wait and see how Curry does the first half of this season. If he ends up a dud, trade him at the deadline.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Thanks for that info.
> 
> And yes, Curry should definitely be grabbing more boards than he has been. That said, if I were the Bulls, I'd wait and see how Curry does the first half of this season. If he ends up a dud, trade him at the deadline.


No problem. I kind of assumed Curry had short arms at first, then one day I decided to figure out "how short" his arms were. To my surprise, I found two or three sources that said he had a massive wingspan. It really made me wonder how hes not getting more blocks and rebounds. 

I can also really see why he was nicknamed baby Shaq. He is 7'0, 300 pounds, extremely quick, has a nice touch around the hoop, great hands, and has a huge wingspan/reach. With that said, he obviously isnt as massive as Shaq, he doesnt have the mindstate to dominate like Shaq, and he still lacks some of the skills that Shaq has (passing mainly). 

Curry has only been playing for a few years though. Lbmatrixns (I probably mis-spelled his name) made the best point about Curry that I've seen. I dont think hes as lazy as people claim, but right now, he is thinking too much and not reacting enough. Coaches are trying to teach him things to put to work, and he cant play the game the way he knows how, since the way he knows how isnt nearly as well rounded as coaches want it to be. That would ultimately explain the rebounding thing perfectly. Coaches are trying to get him to box out, and in the process of trying to apply that in games, he forgets to jump for the ball. He seems like he boxes out well in games too, which is a good sign. 

As soon as the things the coaches teach him sink in a little more, and he starts reacting more on the court, instead of thinking of what he supposed to do, I think he'll be a very good player. He definitely is still a project, and may take another 3 years to fully get it. 

If thats the case, I wouldnt trade him. Paxson and Skiles obviously know much more about his work ethic and tendencies than I do. If his work ethic is really a big problem, I'd look to trade him. If hes just still trying to process what hes being taught, I'd definitely hold onto him. He has made nice improvements in each season. Thats up to Paxson/Skiles to decide what the problem is, and decide the proper action to take. 

I didnt mean to go that long, haha, I could talk all day about Curry.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SALO</b>!
> One league source says the 6-11 Curry, hampered briefly by a mildly strained right hamstring, is 35 pounds over the 285-pound target weight the team has set for him.
> 
> when Curry tipped the scales this week, he weighed 320 pounds. Now he's back with Grover and also working out at the Berto.
> ...


Curry a small concern: Bulls general manager John Paxson hasn't seen Eddy Curry since the fourth-year center sprained his right hamstring during the team's minicamp July 13. But Paxson is not overly concerned about Curry's conditioning.

"He's back working with Tim Grover (at Hoops the Gym), which is fine with me," Paxson said. "It's all about the results. We asked him to lose some weight this summer.

"I have respect for Tim. He does a great job with these guys."

During the minicamp, Curry appeared to be lighter than he was last season but claimed he didn't know his exact weight.

"He's had some fluctuations with his weight this summer," Paxson said. "We weighed him at the rookie camp and he wasn't close to 320.

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intID=3820279

So much for Lacy Banks' "source." Curry may not be where the Bulls want him to be cardiovascularly. But that's a lot different than saying he's 35 pounds overweight.

Tell you what...draw your own conclusions. Here's a shot of him taken less than 2 weeks ago (July 21) with Tyson. Does he look like he's ballooned up to where he was in his Thornwood days?










Here's the source: http://www.nba.com/bulls/community/firehouse_040720.html

Once again, unless he's acting as someone's shill, Lacy Banks has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

www.nba.com/bulls is by definition Paxson's SHILL.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Curry looks GOOD in that picture. Face is not puffy and that is usaully a good indicator with Mr. Curry. Stop believing everything you here, the media has an agenda.


----------

